# Champion Operator ??



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've just recently got a Champion Operator and when first getting it I noticed the slide is very tight. Tight meaning, hard to rack, especially when the hammer is down. I thought it might loosen up a bit after a few rounds, but I've got about 250 through it so far and it's still about the same. It's tight enough that with the hammer down and you try to chamber a round you think something's stuck because unless you really bare down, it won't budge.

My question is, do I just give it more time to loosen up on it's own, or buy and replace some springs to try to loosen it up?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd say give it at least another 250 rounds or so.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

No, if the gun works 100%, leave it alone. When I work the slides on most 1911s, I will cock the hammer back first.

If you are carrying the gun - it should be cocked and locked anyway. If it is at the range, just cock the gun before working the slide. Many 1911s are hard to work the slide if you don't cock it first. I wouldn't go messing with spring changes and such.

As for things loosening up on a 1911 in that fashion, it will take a few thousand rounds for that to happen. LIke I said... If the gun works 100%, be happy :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Practice working the slide often to help build your strength.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

beretta-neo said:


> Many 1911s are hard to work the slide if you don't cock it first.


That seems to be my problem. It's almost like the hammer it stuck. With the hammer back it's not that hard to rack, but not near as smooth as my Kimber


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I decided to breakdown the gun and check it out. Right off the bat I discovered that the Springfield dosn't have a mainspring retainer spring like my Kimber. In the back of my mind I was thinking it may have been left out from the factory or somehow had fallen out and that was the problem. I now know that it's not suposed to have one.

After pulling everything out down to and including the trigger, checking it out, cleaning and putting it back together it works much, much better. The trigger don't seem to be "stuck" while racking with the hammer down. Not really sure what the culprit was, but whatever it was, seems to be fixed.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I have now noticed that the slide is loose. With the hammer cocked, you can shake it and it will rattle. Hammer down it won't move, but cocked you can move it with you hand. Strange......

Any ideas?

Video


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That rattle is more than likely the back of the barrel and the link making that noise. With the slide forward (Make sure the weapon is empty!)push down on the chamber and see if it doesn't move a little(About 1/16").

The tough to rack the slide is a cross of two different springs. That model you have should have an 18# recoil spring coming from the factory. Many other 1911's use a 16# spring. The 18 is better for a positive lock up. The main spring will also be pretty tight new. The hammer is probably a little tighter than you thought it would be(?) The mainspring will calm down over time. Keep an eye on your recoil spring. You might want to measure the spring and every so often check it again when your cleaning the weapon. If it starts to look like it's about 1-2 coils shorter then you will want to replace it.

Also look at the front of the barrel and bushing. put your finger to the barrel and see how much wiggle it has there. It should not have much if any wiggle there. The movement in both the don't and rear of the barrel can make your pistol not fire as accurate as you want it to. I'd say it being an Operator it will have a pretty good lock up and not much if any wiggle in the front though.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> That rattle is more than likely the back of the barrel and the link making that noise. With the slide forward (Make sure the weapon is empty!)push down on the chamber and see if it doesn't move a little(About 1/16").
> 
> The tough to rack the slide is a cross of two different springs. That model you have should have an 18# recoil spring coming from the factory. Many other 1911's use a 16# spring. The 18 is better for a positive lock up. The main spring will also be pretty tight new. The hammer is probably a little tighter than you thought it would be(?) The mainspring will calm down over time. Keep an eye on your recoil spring. You might want to measure the spring and every so often check it again when your cleaning the weapon. If it starts to look like it's about 1-2 coils shorter then you will want to replace it.
> 
> Also look at the front of the barrel and bushing. put your finger to the barrel and see how much wiggle it has there. It should not have much if any wiggle there. The movement in both the don't and rear of the barrel can make your pistol not fire as accurate as you want it to. I'd say it being an Operator it will have a pretty good lock up and not much if any wiggle in the front though.


It's not the barrel. The movement is between the frame and the slide. You can hold the frame in one hand and the slide in you other hand and feel then movement. But, you can only feel it with the hammer cocked back.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

So your saying your slide to frame fit might not be right? I'm not sure what the tolerances are supposed to be but the weapon you are talking about is supposed to be more of a duty weapon than a target weapon so they will be is a little more loose than a target model. It's fit like that to be able to deal with some not so ideal situations that might allow dirt into the weapon.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> So your saying your slide to frame fit might not be right? I'm not sure what the tolerances are supposed to be but the weapon you are talking about is supposed to be more of a duty weapon than a target weapon so they will be is a little more loose than a target model. It's fit like that to be able to deal with some not so ideal situations that might allow dirt into the weapon.


That's the way it appears. I just can't get over the fact that the couple of times I've had it at the range I didn't notice it. I guess it's possible with ear muffs on and all the other range noise. I tried to call SA this afternoon and all the techs had already gone home. I got one of the direct email's and have sent a email with a link to the video (which is now for public viewing), so maybe I'll hear something back from them. The lady I talked to said I could send it in but they were working on about a 30 day turn around, and if I can avoid that, I will.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Back to Springfield tomorrow, they are think the turn around will be more like 2 weeks. Now I'll play the waiting game tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Please post what they say or do with it.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Please post what they say or do with it.


Got a call from Springfield today and they told me that after checking out my gun they reset the barrel, tested, and that everything was now good. By "reset" the barrel did they mean re-fit I have no idea, but "reset " was the term she used. It's shipping back today.

I will say that the service has been top notch. Without a doubt, they are all about taking care of the customer. :smt023:smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

What ever they did certainly fixed the stiffness in the slide. It's smooth as butter. The barrel may have not been fitted correctly and that is what was causing it to be so hard to rack, but like I said, it's super smooth now. Props again to Springfields customer service :smt023

On the paper work that came back with the gun the "refit" the barrel.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Resetting I'm guessing would mean to refit the barrel as far as I know. I've really not heard anyone say that talking about a 1911 but that's about all they really can do to them. I don't know if the operator comes with a link and pin barrel or of the link is solid like a custom barrel so it's hard for me to say what they did. I'd imagine though that if it was in there not true then it would cause a problem wit the function.

Springfield is pretty good about making things right. Many times I've heard of them sending them back wit parts that normally wouldn't be there in a particular model. Like doing a custom shop type thing to them. They are not ones that like rework so they get them back they'll make sure if it comes again it wont be due to a sub standard build. I've been a fan of their pistols for years. I have two and I know they they will perform flawlessly every time. My old rebuilt Mil Spec is by far the favorite on my collection. I even got it one of those cool wood boxes so when it is put up it gets to sit in style..heh Gunbroker and even eBay will have the wood boxes for sale a lot. I think I'll get one for the 9mm 1911 too. really like them.

Pics and a range report ASAP on that Operator please.brokenimage


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Resetting I'm guessing would mean to refit the barrel as far as I know. I've really not heard anyone say that talking about a 1911 but that's about all they really can do to them. I don't know if the operator comes with a link and pin barrel or of the link is solid like a custom barrel so it's hard for me to say what they did. I'd imagine though that if it was in there not true then it would cause a problem wit the function.
> 
> Springfield is pretty good about making things right. Many times I've heard of them sending them back wit parts that normally wouldn't be there in a particular model. Like doing a custom shop type thing to them. They are not ones that like rework so they get them back they'll make sure if it comes again it wont be due to a sub standard build. I've been a fan of their pistols for years. I have two and I know they they will perform flawlessly every time. My old rebuilt Mil Spec is by far the favorite on my collection. I even got it one of those cool wood boxes so when it is put up it gets to sit in style..heh Gunbroker and even eBay will have the wood boxes for sale a lot. I think I'll get one for the 9mm 1911 too. really like them.
> 
> Pics and a range report ASAP on that Operator please.brokenimage


How 'bout a photo for now, but I think you've already seen it :mrgreen:


----------

